
PeteSearch: Launching the Data Science Toolkit - apievangelist
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2011/03/launching-the-data-science-toolkit.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fpetewarden+%28PeteSearch%29
======
asymptotic
This strikes me as a novel approach of getting around the difficulty of
setting up large numbers of little scripts and dependencies on a server.

However, for those of you who don't want to both renting out an EC2 instance
or launching a VMWare image, the GitHub account for the code is here:

<https://github.com/petewarden/dstk>

In particular, there are instructions for setting up an Ubuntu server from
scratch here:

[https://github.com/petewarden/dstk/blob/master/docs/serverse...](https://github.com/petewarden/dstk/blob/master/docs/serversetup.txt)

Very thorough line-by-line instructions. Just skimming it it looks like it
boils down to: apache, Apache Portable Runtimes, etc., PostgreSQL, Ruby, and
then all the scripts.

